# برنامج الفوتوشوب نسخة 8 ( تثبيت + دروس ) عربي وانجليزي



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

برنامج ادوبي فوتوشوب نسخة 8
تدعم اللغة العربية











*Adobe Photoshop CS v8*



_____________________________



تعتبر هذه النسخة من أفضل النسخ عندي











من اجل ذلك قمت بعمل واجهة تحتوي على ايقونة لتثبيت البرنامج 



وايقونة أخرى لبعض الدروس والشروحات المهمة لهذا البرنامج



والتي قمت بتنزيلها من الانترنت على هيئة صفحات اتش تي ام



وقد حان الوقت لاشارك اخواني في شبكة الحل هذا العمل المتواضع.



_____________________________











على موقع








الجزء الاول






الجزء الثاني






على موقع


mediafire



الجزء الاول






الجزء الثاني






الجزء الثالث






_____________________________








بعد تنزيل الجزئين في مجلد واحد وفتح الضغط عنه، نقره مزدوجه على الملف المسمى



al7ll.com_Adobe_Photoshop_CS_v8.exe لتثبيته..











اضغط على تثبيت











1 - لتثبيت برنامج الفوتوشوب ( مره واحده فقط )



2 - للدخول على مجلد الدروس ومشاهدتها من خلال متصفح الانترنت











هذا هو مجلد الدروس



هناك اختصارين عملتها لتشغيل الواجهة الرئيسية للدخول من خلالها على الدروس فيما بعد



اختصار على سطج المكتب واختصار ضمن قائمة البرامج



_____________________________

منقول

تمنياتي للجميع بالفائدة​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا اني

ربنا يعوضك

مجهود روعه


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا اني
> 
> ربنا يعوضك
> 
> مجهود روعه


 
ميرسي كثثير 
انشاء الله يعجبكم ويلاقي الاستفادة


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2010)

ميرسي على البرنامج
نجربه 
ميرسي ياقمر


----------



## elamer1000 (25 مايو 2010)

*الف شكر

ربنا يباركك


+++
*​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

joyful song قال:


> ميرسي على البرنامج
> نجربه
> ميرسي ياقمر


 
ميرسي جووو
جربيه وقوليلي
اوكيه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​
> 
> *+++*​


 
ميرسي كثثير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (26 مايو 2010)

ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك

منتهى الروعه شكرااااااااااااااا​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك​
> 
> 
> منتهى الروعه شكرااااااااااااااا​


 
ميرسي 
ياارب يكون عند حسن الظن
ربناا يبااركك


----------



## بج بيشو (27 مايو 2010)

انا نزلت برنامج الفوتو شوب و مش عارفه اشغله لو ممكن حد يساعدنى و شكرا


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

بج بيشو قال:


> انا نزلت برنامج الفوتو شوب و مش عارفه اشغله لو ممكن حد يساعدنى و شكرا


 
ميرسي للمرور
انا حاطة ازاي 
بصي عليه
اوكيه


----------

